# TriCross Comp Disc - help me lighten the load



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

I bought a TriCross Comp Disc Compact a couple months back as my daily commuter because it had the right mix of what I was looking for - SRAM drivetrain, fender and rack mounts, disc brakes for wet Seattle weather, internal cable routing, and flat black anodized paint. But now that I have built up my 16 lb. weekend rider, my Specialized seems like a boat in comparison.

I am considering doing a full overhaul at the end of the summer before I am back on it 24/7 with a bunch of lighter components - considering full SRAM force drivetrain, Boyd Rouleur Disc Wheels, Ritchey Carbon stem, bars, and seatpost, and Avid BB7 Road SL brakes.

Asking if it is worth it is kind of pointless because it is so subjective on what kind of money is worth the weight loss to an individual. But I am wondering how light I can actually expect to get this bike. I am having trouble finding frame weights online, although it can't be super light being all aluminum (fork included) with a reinforced rear end and disc mounts.

Is it possible to turn this into a legitimate 17-18 lb. burner and still keep the fenders (currently not running a rack) and 28 tires? I would prefer not to go to a Secteur because I want the internal cable routing. Any other bikes you can suggest that would make a suitable replacement would be appreciated. (if that is my only option)


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

IMO, it's pointless to make your commuter bike as light as your weekend rider.....

that's why you built up the weekend rider, right?

this is also why Specialized has the CruX, as its cyclocross racing bike, and downgraded the Tricross to a multi-purpose bike.


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

tednugent said:


> IMO, it's pointless to make your commuter bike as light as your weekend rider.....
> 
> that's why you built up the weekend rider, right?
> 
> this is also why Specialized has the CruX, as its cyclocross racing bike, and downgraded the Tricross to a multi-purpose bike.


I hear what you are saying. I am just wondering if there is some happy medium for a bike that fits my specs that can also be brought on a group ride in the rain. With all the rain we get up here, it is no fun having to tack on 7-8 lbs. just to go on a weekend ride in light showers.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think your 17-18lb number is realistic unless you'll spend crazy money.

Edit: Now that I read your op again, I imagine you will get close to that weight.

I started with a 24.5lb Trek CrossRip (disc) and will end up at just over 19lbs (if my numbers are correct) with 1500g road wheels and 25s. No fenders. I don't have an exact weight because I haven't built the wheels yet.
I'm getting decent weight loss because I started with an entry-level bike and all the components were heavy.

I've replaced everything but the alloy frame, carbon fork and headset and will spend around $1K (with wheels) to do it. I'm going the cheap route to get the most bang for my buck, IOW no expensive ti bolts or pieces.

If you'd like to read about it I'll be adding more to my thread within a few days:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sa...self-indulgent-weight-loss-thread-303635.html


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dutchgenius said:


> I hear what you are saying. I am just wondering if there is some happy medium for a bike that fits my specs that can also be brought on a group ride in the rain. With all the rain we get up here, it is no fun having to tack on 7-8 lbs. just to go on a weekend ride in light showers.


If money's no object and you're ok with diminishing returns on it, there's a lot you can do, but the bike will never be a lightweight.

Not in the correct order, but... lighter groupset/ components, lighter wheelset, thinner tires... but with the latter, you've compromised the versatility of the bike.

IMO, riding in the rain means getting wet, but if you opt for fenders, they add weight, so... another compromise. 

Actually, the same can be said for opting for discs. Potentially better stopping power in adverse conditions, but added weight.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Sell the Tricross and get a Secteur Disc equipped bike?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking at it again, with the kind of money you're spending I'd buy a new lighter bike. It is always cheaper in the long run to buy what you want in the beginning than to upgrade later.

Or, if you're getting the components you've listed, look into getting a frame, like a Lynskey?


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> If money's no object and you're ok with diminishing returns on it, there's a lot you can do, but the bike will never be a lightweight.
> 
> Not in the correct order, but... lighter groupset/ components, lighter wheelset, thinner tires... but with the latter, you've compromised the versatility of the bike.
> 
> ...


yeah I would say I have a problem with compromise, as my wife is always telling me I live in a black and white world.

fenders - I can't deal with the rooster tail anymore (been there, done that), and for group rides they are just the polite option
discs - this was more of a fact finding mission and there is a significant difference in performance on wet hills... plus I don't have to worry about my rims getting thrashed (it happens with rain and debris)

if only there was a titanium road frame with fender mounts (seen plenty), rack mounts (seen plenty), disc brake mounts (seen a few) and internal cable routing (seen none). If I could find this, I could build "one bike to rule them all"



tednugent said:


> Sell the Tricross and get a Secteur Disc equipped bike?


as stated in my original post, I would "prefer" internal cable routing if possible.



Randy99CL said:


> Looking at it again, with the kind of money you're spending I'd buy a new lighter bike. It is always cheaper in the long run to buy what you want in the beginning than to upgrade later.
> 
> Or, if you're getting the components you've listed, look into getting a frame, like a Lynskey?


this is definitely an option... but if I go this route, I would like to be able to sell both bikes and use only one... as I have spent a lot in the past 18 months getting these two set up to this point... not sure I want to (or will be allowed) to drop another couple grand on something new.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

dutchgenius said:


> as stated in my original post, I would "prefer" internal cable routing if possible.


"Prefer" does not mean "must have" or "mandatory"


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

tednugent said:


> "Prefer" does not mean "must have" or "mandatory"


you have me there, the point was to see if such a frame did in fact exist. That being said, I don't believe that Specialized sells the Secteur just as a frameset (according to their website, have not inquired at the local dealer). 

If I was willing to compromise in this area, I would think there are lighter options available for a disc specific frameset with rack/fender mounts - probably titanium as fender mounts on carbon are few and far between.

Thanks though for the input.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dutchgenius said:


> yeah I would say I have a problem with compromise, as my wife is always telling me I live in a black and white world.
> 
> fenders - I can't deal with the rooster tail anymore (been there, done that), and for group rides they are just the polite option
> discs - this was more of a fact finding mission and there is a significant difference in performance on wet hills... plus I don't have to worry about my rims getting thrashed (it happens with rain and debris)
> ...


I completely agree with you re: fenders and disc brakes. Point was, they come with compromises.

I suggest you read up some on Ti wunder bikes before taking the plunge. I think you'll find that they, too, represent compromises. And (from what you offered re: your wifes comments) I think you'll be up to the task of finding them.


----------

